# Royal NP, Wattamolla area (18Apr)



## moloch05 (Apr 18, 2009)

I returned to Royal National Park today (18Apr) for a walk. On this visit, I followed the Coast Track north from Wattamolla to Marley Beach. The weather was cooler than during my visits in March and not many reptiles were active until the early afternoon. Around noon, a front passed overhead and it rained briefly before clearing and warming again. 

The reptile density and diversity were lower today than a month ago. I did not see any Eastern Watern Skinks, Copper-tailed Skinks or Water Dragons so these species may have retired for the season. 

Here are a few photos of the habitats that I visited:

Wattamolla area:







... there were many small bream, whiting and mullet in this creek:






View along the Coast Track:







Many of the plants along the track were low-growing like this _Hakea_. I think that this is due to the sandy, nutrient deficient soil and also due to the exposure to the strong, onshore winds. This species of _Hakea_ is one of my least favourite members of Proteaceae due to its sharp, stiff leaves.








... colourful sandstone near the coastal cliffs:





... around noon when the front passed overhead:






After lunch, the temperature warmed again and more lizards became active. This White's Skink lived on rocks at the edge of the coastal cliffs:












... others:






... this big skink was busy eating something that it just caught:







On the return trip, I examined this rocky area: 






... and found the highlight of the day, my first Green Tree Snake at Royal. It was resting in the shade at the top of a large boulder. It was very wary and I could only take this distant photo of it from another nearby boulder. After the photo, the snake crawled into a crevice. 






... when the snake entered the crevice, two startled Lesueur's Velvet Geckos suddenly emerged and then sheltered beneath ledges of the rock. One was missing most of its tail.

















I was surprised by the number of flowers out on this mid-autumn day:

Fringed Lily (_Thysanotus sp_.) on the left and Purple Flag (Pattersonia sp.) on the right:










_Leptospermum_. I believe the plant on the left is a _Leptospermum squarrosum_ but I am not certain about the other plant.










Many _Banksia_ were flowering. I am not certain but think that these are _Banksia robur_, _Banksia marginata_, _Banksia ericifolia_ and another species.

















These _Darwinia_ have strange flowers that are either white or red.










Some of the She-Oaks (_Allocasuarina sp._) were loaded with cones:










... a wattle and a flowering grass tree:









Conesticks (_Petrophile sp_.) were also numerous and flowering:










I only saw a single flower on a Drumstick (_Isopogon sp_.) but many had cones like the plant on the left. _Epacris longiflora_ were flowering as they do in all months of the year.










Eastern Yellow Robin -- a common bird in forested areas:







Regards,
David


----------



## JasonL (Apr 18, 2009)

Top notch pics as per usual David.. first GTS in the Royal eh? thats because you never leave those ocean rocks  lol, they are very common during summer around streams and cool leafy areas, then move to the top of sp**** ridges during the cooler months, and bask openly on rock outcrops and on hollow tree limbs exposed to full sun. Those cold water pics and the lack of herps is getting me riled up for some drummer fishing.... another month or two yet..


----------



## funcouple (Apr 18, 2009)

really nice pictures. i use to mountain bike through the national park. you have just shown me what i have missed. thanks for sharing


----------



## grizz (Apr 18, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me... the colors and shapes of nature.
colourful sandstone near the coastal cliffs:


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 18, 2009)

My husband and I use to go camping there alot as kids ..(two teenagers with raging hormones)
I havent been there in many many years but it still looks the same to us (showed him the pics)
it is a very beautiful place .. great pictures as usual too


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 18, 2009)

beautiful pics as always David, top stuff


----------



## jordo (Apr 19, 2009)

Great pics, it's obviously a great spot for flora as well if there were so many flowering at that time of year.


----------



## bigi (Apr 19, 2009)

What a stunning place, thanks for sharing


----------



## saratoga (Apr 19, 2009)

Great post and pics David...nice to see all the plants included as well.

When you do the coast walk do you arrange a lift from the other end or is their access to public transport? I believe it is quite a long walk.

cheers

Greg


----------



## DDALDD (Apr 19, 2009)

As always, great pictures mate.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments.

jason, I suppose that I do spend most of my time along the cliffs. I tried the area behind Heathcote once and enjoyed it as well. I guess that I will have to visit these inland portions of the park more often. The species that you report are quite different to those that I usually see.

redbellybite, Royal is a beautiful place and it sounds like you really enjoyed your camping trips.

jordo, the flora is excellent in the park with mulitple plant communities. I especially like the heath with all the strange flowers of the proteaceae and myrtaceae.

Greg, I usually just walk a section of the coast walk ... up and back. The really serious people will take a ferry across from Sydney to Bundeena and then camp near Garie Beach. The following morning, it is not too far to Otford and the train back to Sydney.


Regards,
David


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a few more pics.

The Lesueur's Velvet Gecko that had a recent close encounter with a predator:







Another shot of the pretty sandstone:







... the low-growing heath. It reminds me of a well manicured garden. There are many species of plants here that all seem to grow to about the same height. Many have similar leaf arrangements. In the spring, many of these are covered with showy flowers.






I think that this is a waxflower (_Eriostemon_ sp.) on the left and a pea on the right.









Regards,
David


----------



## wizz (Apr 19, 2009)

mate Great pics........


----------



## adz83 (Apr 19, 2009)

iv been camping there about 10 years ago.....i really should head back out there for a look


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 19, 2009)

nice pics, the green tree snake looks nice, not because of its colour, just the fact that it isnt covered with skin worm like the ones we see up here are. thanks.


----------

